# Festplatte kopieren, nicht klonen



## Mitchpuken (14. Juni 2018)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe gerade keine passende Festplatte verfügbar um einen 1:1 Klonvorgang zu machen. Ist es möglich eine komplette Festplatte inkl. Windowsinstallation, Programme, Spiele und Daten auf eine andere nicht leere Festplatte zu kopieren? Beim 1:1 Klonen muss die Platte leer sein bzw. werden die Daten überschrieben, das soll jetzt nicht so passieren. Jeder Ordner einzeln per Drag&Drop zu kopieren funktioniert nicht wegen den Rechten und den versteckten Dateien. Mir ist klar, dass beim Kopieren die Struktur verloren geht, aber die Platte muss danach nicht wirklich als Systemplatte laufen. Ist also egal, ob installierte Software noch startet oder nicht. Es geht nur um die Daten, dass halt "nichts" verloren geht.

Kennt da jemand was?

Kann auch CMD oder Linux sein.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (14. Juni 2018)

Du kannst das ganz normal kopieren, aber es wird halt nichts starten.
Es gibt ein Script womit du dir alle Rechte geben kannst per Rechtsklick

Das packst du einfach in eine .reg Datei, danach ausführen und du hast im Contextmenü einen neuen Eintrag "Besitz übernehmen" dann rattert ein Script durch und du hast alle Rechte, das vereerbt auch durch:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\runas]
@="Besitz übernehmen"
"NoWorkingDirectory=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\runas\command]
@="cmd.exe / takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administratoren:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administratoren:F"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\runas]
@="Besitz übernehmen"
"NoWorkingDirectory=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\runas\command]
@="cmd.exe /k takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d j && icacls \"%1\" /grant administratoren:F /t"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d j && icacls \"%1\" /grant administratoren:F /t"


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juni 2018)

Ich habe es länger nicht mehr gemacht, kann dir also auch keine haargenaue Anleitung posten. Aber:

Du kannst auf dem Ziellaufwerk die schon vorhandene Partition so weit verkleinern (genug freien Speicherplatz brauch die Partition dabei natürlich noch!), dass der Freiraum für die Daten des Quelllaufwerks reicht. Dann nimmst du die passende Klon-Software, und kopiertes damit die Quell-Partition auf den freien Speicher des Ziellaufwerks. Mit der richtigen Klon-Software kannst du einstellen, dass die Quell-Partition genau an den Freiraum auf dem Ziellaufwerk angepasst werden soll. Wenn sie eigentlich größer ist, aber noch über genug freien Speicherplatz verfügt, wird sie "on the fly" in ihrer Größe angepasst.

Ist die Quell-Partition zb. 120GB groß, und hat noch zb. 40GB freien Speicherplatz, und ist der freie Platz auf dem Ziellaufwerk "nur" 90GB groß, dann wird die Partition während des Kopiervorgangs OHNE DATENVERLUST von 120GB auf 90GB verkleinert.

Sowas sollte eigentlich jede gute "Klon-Software" können.


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. Juni 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Du kannst das ganz normal kopieren, aber es wird halt nichts starten.


Das macht nichts. Das Problem beim "einfach" kopieren das ich gerade habe ist, dass immer wieder Meldung kommen bezüglich dies und jenes kann nicht kopiert werden und ich nicht Stunden davor sitzen kann und immer Häckchen setzen^^ Das Script versuche ich heute Abend mal. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist die Quell-Partition zb. 120GB groß, und hat noch zb. 40GB freien Speicherplatz, und ist der freie Platz auf dem Ziellaufwerk "nur" 90GB groß, dann wird die Partition während des Kopiervorgangs OHNE DATENVERLUST von 120GB auf 90GB verkleinert.
> 
> Sowas sollte eigentlich jede gute "Klon-Software" können.


Wenn dabei 120GB auf 90GB verkleinert (komprimiert?) werden, dann kann ich die Daten aber doch nicht mehr einfach so nutzen?


----------



## JackAK (14. Juni 2018)

Klar geht das! Du kannst ein Image von der Platte erstellen, das lässt sich auch zurück übertragen und auch bootfähig machen, Anleitungen und Software gibt es zu Hauf.
Probier mal DriveImage XML, glaub das kann das sogar im laufenden Betrieb. Musst mal schauen.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juni 2018)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wenn dabei 120GB auf 90GB verkleinert (komprimiert?) werden, dann kann ich die Daten aber doch nicht mehr einfach so nutzen?


Doch, denn da wird nichts komprimiert. Es werden von der 120GB Partition einfach 30GB von den 40GB freiem Speicher entfernt, so dass die 90GB Partition anschließend nur noch 10GB freien Speicher haben wird. Das Anpassen von Partitionen on the fly ist eigentlich immer nur eine Vergrößerung oder Verkleinerung des freien Speichers der Partition, die eigentlichen Daten/Dateien bleiben dabei unberührt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. Juni 2018)

Ah, ich habe dich wohl falsch verstanden. Du meinst die Partition ist gesamt 120GB, also 80GB Daten und 40GB frei, richtig? Ich dachte 120GB Daten und 40GB frei. Bei mir sieht es so aus. Ich habe eine 3TB Platte (Ziel), welche nur aus einer Partition besteht. Davon belegt sind 1,8TB Daten und ich müsste 420GB von der 500GB Platte (Quelle) kopieren. Jetzt mach ich mit mit den freien 1,2TB  eine zweite Partition mit 500GB und dann kann ich auch wieder 1:1 klonen? On the fly müsste ich dann anwenden, wenn ich nur 450GB auf meiner 3TB Platte frei hätte, weil die 420GB dennoch Platz hätten.


----------



## JackAK (14. Juni 2018)

Nix klonen, einfach ein image erstellen, siehe meinen Post oben. Das ist absolut keine große Sache und genau das was du brauchst/willst.

Selbst mit Boardmitteln geht das, Such mal in deinem Startmenü nach "Sichern und Wiederherstellen". Das klappt viel viel reibungsloser als über das Klonen, inklusive variabler Volumina.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. Juni 2018)

Auf die Daten im Image kann man aber nicht so bequem zugreifen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (25. Juni 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung. Hat leider alles nichts mehr geholfen. Hatte dann doch noch eine Festplatte besorgt, aber die Quelleplatte hat so einen Schaden, dass egal was man versuchte nichts zum Kopieren ging.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juni 2018)

So ein Schaden würde bedeuten, das die Platte mechanisch nicht mehr funktionieren würde. So lange sie noch funktioniert, und man irgendwie (zb. unter Windows) auf die Daten zugreifen kann, die auf der Platte gespeichert sind, so lange kann man auch noch Daten und/oder Partitionen kopieren.


----------



## Mitchpuken (25. Juni 2018)

Ist sicher ein mechanischer Schaden, da man das Parken vom Lesekopf hört sobald man einen Ordner öffnen oder kopieren will. In der Datenträgerverwaltung und im Bios ist sie auch nicht mehr zu finden. Das übliche Klackern wäre ja eben der Grund für gewesen hier bischen was zu sichern. Hätte schlimmer sein können, die wichtigen Ordner sind noch wo anders gespeichert, nur ungeordnet


----------



## AchtBit (4. Juli 2018)

Klonen kannst auch Platten unterschiedlicher Grösse. Muss nur Platz für die Daten vorhanden sein. R-Drive Image, beste Backup Software für relativ günstig. Kannst sogar einzelne System Daten aus einem System Image wiederherstellen und das läuft. Nur Steam Hashes ließen sich nicht einzeln wiederherstellen.


----------

